# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Белорусские студенты имеют все шансы выйти в международный финал Imagine Cup 2016

## Labs

3 команды-победителя национального этапа Imagine Cup 2016 станут участниками международного конкурса и смогут побороться за призовые места и грант в размере 50 000$.

Сегодня компания Microsoft в Беларуси объявила о старте приема заявок на участие в международном технологическом конкурсе Imagine Cup 2016. Студенты и аспиранты со всей страны могут попробовать свои силы в соревновании и обойти соперников из более 100 стран и выиграть главный приз - грант в размере $50 000 на дальнейшее развитие проекта.

29 апреля, после приема и рассмотрения онлайн заявок, на територии Бизнес-инкубатора ПВТ в Минске состоится национальный финал Imagine Cup 2016. Ожидается, что в популярном соревновании молодых программистов и разработчиков примут участие около 20 команд, из которых жюри выберет троих победителей, представивших наиболее перспективные работы в номинациях «Игры», «Социальные проекты» и «Инновации». Многие из проектов Imagine Cup выходят за рамки технологических проектов – они влияют на жизнь простых граждан, помогают в социальных образовательных процессах, здравоохранении и других важных направлениях.

В ходе национального финала в Беларуси будут оцениваться идеи, технологические решения и умение участников достойно представлять свои проекты, в том числе и на английском языке. У белорусских студентов есть все шансы одержать победу и получить грант на развитие своего проекта. Несколько лет назад одна из команд БГУИР успешно прошла во второй раунд конкурса и оказалась среди 50 лучших команд со всего мира.

«Imagine cup – это возможность для молодых талантливых ребят получить международный опыт, показать интересный и заметный проект, а также получить гранты и даже открыть свой бизнес. Я уверен, что белорусские студенты обладают огромным потенциалом, и я считаю одной из наших приоритетных задач – помочь им раскрыть его», – комментирует Антон Мякишев, руководитель представительства Microsoft в Республике Беларусь. 

Победители белорусского раунда примут участие в следующем этапе конкурса – Международном онлайн-полуфинале, в результате которого будет выбрана команда, получающая право представлять Беларусь на Международном финале Imagine Cup 2016. Заключительный этап конкурса – очный финал – состоится летом этого года в США. 

Imagine Cup – это международное студенческое соревнование, которое дает возможность молодым талантам проявить себя, воплотить свои идеи и реализовать знания на практике, развить воображение и творческий подход к применению инновационных технологий.

В состязаниях принимают участие студенты высших и средних специальных учебных заведений, аспиранты и магистранты, получающие образование в сфере информационных технологий, а также выпускники средних школ, которым исполнилось 16 лет. В этом году в рамках Imagine Cup будут проводятся дополнительные конкурсы: Hello Cloud – соревнование по созданию веб-приложений и сайтов на базе Microsoft Azure и конкурсы идей Big Idea и Earth.

Чтобы зарегистрировать команду, необходимо пройти по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

